# Metals In ECigarette Vapour: An Interview With An Expert



## Alex (29/9/14)

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2014/09/metals-ecig-vapour.html

Are you worried about metals in ecigarettes? With recent media headlines screaming that ecig vapour contain metals, you won’t be the only one.
But with the levels of metal seemingly very low, I thought further analysis was needed. That proved difficult, as every study into metals in vapour and cigarette smoke seems to use different variables.
Fortunately, in the latest of our Interviews with the Experts series, Riccardo Polosa, a world expert in tobacco addiction and respiratory medicine who has also carried out research into electronic cigarettes, has kindly agreed to answer our questions on metals in ecigs, as well as other concerns vapers have.
- See more at: http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2014/09/metals-ecig-vapour.html#sthash.erqX1VRf.dpuf

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

